# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مــعدل کل دوره پیش دانشگاهی

## MehranWilson

سلام

مــعدل کل دوره پیش دانشگاهی چیه :؟ باید از کجا بیارمش؟

----------


## Maja7080

> سلام
> 
> مــعدل کل دوره پیش دانشگاهی چیه :؟ باید از کجا بیارمش؟


تو پرونده هات هست باید بری از مدرسه بگیری

----------

